# M6 on the way



## Echo63 (May 15, 2011)

I am currently waiting on my M6 from the marketplace, but I need a battery carrier for it.

 Double and cross posting. Link removed.
Norm

I will post some pics and thoughts on the M6 when it arrives, and after I get it running.

Looking forward to having the M series set (M3,M4,M6)


----------



## angelofwar (May 15, 2011)

Congrats!!! Glad I still got mine...still sitting in the peli waitin' for the Zombies...awesome light to hold and use...even in stock form! Let us know what ya think when ya get it! It'll be a relic before too long, unfortunately. 

I honestly never thought I'd own one, but I lucked out on trade...I know I coulda never afforded one at full price.


----------



## tx101 (May 15, 2011)

angelofwar said:


> Congrats!!! Glad I still got mine...still sitting in the peli waitin' for the Zombies...awesome light to hold and use...even in stock form! Let us know what ya think when ya get it! _* It'll be a relic before too long*_, unfortunately.
> 
> I honestly never thought I'd own one, but I lucked out on trade...I know I coulda never afforded one at full price.



I doubt that ..... 
With the high output bulbs avaliable for the M6, LEDs still cannot match them for 
output and throw


----------



## oldways (May 15, 2011)

M6 + PHd-M6 regulated pack +MN61=as good as it gets. It is sad to see SF stopping production of the incand M series.


----------



## Echo63 (May 15, 2011)

My lumens factory P7 is supposed to be brighter than my LF HO-M3T
Inside it is, but getting them to reach out across an oval, and the Incan wins every time.
Looking forward to IMR M3T and 2x18650 in the M6 turbohead


----------



## HotWire (May 17, 2011)

Fivemega offers a wonderful 3 17670 pack that can be charged all at one. I own two of them for my 2 M6 lights. Brite, guilt-free lumens. If you use cr123 batteries it is very expensive to run.


----------



## Fusion_m8 (May 17, 2011)

Hi echo:

Some people reckon the best setup for an M6 is a FM bi-pin holder and overdriving a WA1185 with 3x17670s(18650s with a Megallenium body), I wouldn't know since I do not have that setup. What I reckon the best bang for buck is an IMR-M6 lamp running off 6xIMR123s in the stock MB20, the beam is brighter than the HO-M6R or MN21. Had lots of fun with that at the Clock Tower at Kings Park when I visited Perth in March.


----------



## 325addict (May 21, 2011)

I would definitely try to grab some 2X 18650 holders by Mdocod for your M6. You can stick to the standard MN20 lamp, it is excellent.
DO NOT USE the MN21 with this 2X 18650 battery setup!!

Then, when (or better: BEFORE) the lamp burns out, try to buy some MN-bipin adapters by FiveMega in combination with WA1274 bulbs. This is just as excellent as the MN20, with the difference in price for the bulbs...


----------



## Echo63 (May 23, 2011)

325addict said:


> I would definitely try to grab some 2X 18650 holders by Mdocod for your M6. You can stick to the standard MN20 lamp, it is excellent.
> DO NOT USE the MN21 with this 2X 18650 battery setup!!
> 
> Then, when (or better: BEFORE) the lamp burns out, try to buy some MN-bipin adapters by FiveMega in combination with WA1274 bulbs. This is just as excellent as the MN20, with the difference in price for the bulbs...


 
I managed to find one by posting a WTB over on the marketplace, it's on it's way, along with the M6 (still hasn't arrived yet, and I'm still running to the window anytime I hear a car pull up anywhere along the street)

I will be running the lumens factory M3T bulbs in it (HO-M3T and IMR-M3T) and a LF P7 head.
I may branch into other bulbs, and eventually a PHD-M6 battery pack.
(I do have the 18650 sitting around at the moment fully charged and waiting too, 17670 would require another wait for USPS to do it's thing, then Australia post to do the last little bit)


----------



## Echo63 (May 24, 2011)

The M6 just arrived, along with the 2x18650 adapter.
Chucked some batteries and a bulb in, and I have a new favorite torch.
It feels nice in my big hands, but isn't too large or heavy.

Ready to start the incandescent tribute challenge now






with a few friends





EDIT - a few thoughts after taking it out for a spin tonight.
The light feels like a tank, it is very solid, but very well balanced, it's also very smooth, and feels like it was made for my hand.
The beam is bright, clean and throws well, but I am not running the standard lamps or battery setup in it.

I wish I had bought one earlier, it would have been much better than the magcharger I used to carry when I was doing security work.


----------



## HotWire (May 30, 2011)

Congratulations on your new guilt-free lumens M6! That is one light you will keep for years to come. I have M3s and M4s and find them equally enjoyable. Have fun!


----------



## DimeRazorback (May 30, 2011)

How's the M4 going Echo63?

You should take some more pics of it!


----------



## Echo63 (May 30, 2011)

DimeRazorback said:


> How's the M4 going Echo63?
> 
> You should take some more pics of it!


 
Great, although after the initial 2 hours of playing with the LOLA, my order from lighthound arrived, and it has been running either a HO-M3T or LF P7 head and 2x 17670 ever since.
Until the M6 arrived it was always in my bag when I did a night shift at work.
I love the tight throwy, artifact free beam of the Millenium Turbohead, although I am tempted to get nail bender to build be a nice neutral tinted led tower for it.
It's the other turbo head in the "M6 and friends" pic above.
I will grab some more pics of it next time I have my camera gear out.


----------



## Monocrom (May 30, 2011)

My rechargeable set-up for the M6 consists of a 3x17670 battery-carrier by our own mdocod. (Not sure if those are still available currently.) And, the Lumens Factory HO-M6R lamp. This set-up is even brighter than the stock HOLA running on 6xCR123 primaries.


----------



## Stephen Wallace (May 30, 2011)

Yes, I believe that mdocod still has stocks of the 3x17670 battery packs available.


----------



## ASheep (Jun 2, 2011)

Echo63, that is one sweet pile of Surefires you have there!!! Good to hear of more people getting in on the M6 love!

I just received my first M6 today! Cheers to benm11 for that!

I'm still waiting on my lighthound order of some extra IMR cells, and a HO-M6R lamp. I couldn't fire it up because my stocks of CR123 primaries are running dangerously low, and I can't find 6 with the same charge state. So I got to testing. I found 2 Different ways which one can put four IMR16340 cells into the MB20 holder, to give roughly 8 volts. After checking CPF I found only one mention of this being done, and a couple of people saying it wasn't possible. 

So I checked, rechecked, and checked again the different configs and voltages, they came out as between 8.2 and 7.9 volts (must be some internal resistance in that MB20). So I bit the bullet and chucked them in with the MN20 LOLA. Glorious incandescence blasted my retinas! It draws 2.12A off the fresh cells, which is in spec for both the cells and the lamp.
Runtime should only be less than 30 minutes, but its a way to play with this amazing light until my new LA arrives!
If I was really strapped for cells I could run it with only 2... but it's not necessary.

Does anyone else do this? Li-ions in 2s2p in the standard battery caddy? I'm assuming most people just go for one of mdocod or fivemega's 17670 or 18650 holders...

Cheers,
Alex


----------



## angelofwar (Jun 2, 2011)

I did it asheep, using 2 primaries and a dummy to run the N1 bulb in there, and leaving the other battery slots empty, so you probably read my post from back in the day. All you have to do is mark the three ports on bottom and top (A, B, C for the bottom, and same for the top, etc.), and then check them using the "ohms" setting with multimeter, and then drawing a "map" to show which two bottom slots are connected to which top slot, and vice versa. If you label the slots, it's pretty easy. Hope this explanation helps a little more. So, yeah, you should be able to run a Lumens Factory RC compatible 3-cell bulb doing this, getting a little more lumens than a regular MN15. Or using two RCR's and a spacer, or three RCR's and a KX9T for more guilt free lumens, since the KX9T can run on 12-Volts (but only with a regular twisty, since the M3T two-stage can only handle 9-Volts. The M6 twisty should be able to handle 12 volts, being a "dumb" tail-cap.

Just a few ideas...


----------



## Echo63 (Jun 2, 2011)

ASheep said:


> Echo63, that is one sweet pile of Surefires you have there!!! Good to hear of more people getting in on the M6 love!
> 
> I just received my first M6 today! Cheers to benm11 for that!
> 
> ...


 
Alex, that isn't all of them, that's just a few of the Incans, although the only one I have payed full Aussie retail for was the 6P (my first surefire, and gateway drug into the world of Lumens, CPF and an empty wallet)
One day I will have to dig up all of my sure fires, and grab a family pic.

When I got my M6 it didn't come with a battery carrier, just the body, tail cap, lanyard ring, and a turbo head (which was for sale separately from the same seller).
I had an IMR M-3T sitting around so I looked around for the battery carrier that would suit it.
I now have 4 lights, 4 body options, and 4 head options all running 2x lion rechargeables in an M head- I do intend getting a Phdm6 pack eventually too.

I haven't heard of anyone else running 2cells and a spacer in their M6, but if it working for you, I can't see any problems with it.
Congrats for finding a simple rechargeable solution for your M6, even if it is a stopgap measure till your new bulb and batteries arrive


----------



## kelmo (Jun 2, 2011)

I got one scheduled to be delivered tomorrow. Its an old school Magnum light. I currently have a "sea cucumber." It's a M6 body with an M3 head running a MN10 LA. Good for 2+ hours of sag free incan light. JS estimated a runtime on this setup of about 2.5 hours. The MN10 is just a sawed off MN15. I gave my other M6 away as a house warming gift. My buddy was always coveting that light. I was left with 3 MN20 LAs and 2 MN21 LAs and no host. I jumped on a smoking deal on the Marketplace. Of course I also placed an order for 2 boxes of SF batteries that will be delivered tomorrow as well. I'll be ready for camping if it every stops snowing in the Sierras...


----------



## oldways (Jun 2, 2011)

Kelmo the purple base mn20 coming with your M6 were known to explode in the head. I would keep it as a collector item and not run it.

The silver base MN21 will be ok to run.

Enjoy!!


----------



## kelmo (Jun 2, 2011)

Thanks oldaways!

I remember SF shipping their M6s with coupons for MN20s while they were sorting this problem out. I plan on keeping both color coded lamps as display only items.

You rock dude!


----------



## lasermax (Jun 4, 2011)

Can you beleave it I ordered mine from batteryjunction on tuesday and their on back order I called surefire they want have them ready for a couple of weeks wow these lights are popular


----------



## Monocrom (Jun 4, 2011)

lasermax said:


> . . . wow these lights are popular.


 
M6 is just one of those time-tested lights that have always been popular with flashaholics.


----------



## kelmo (Jun 4, 2011)

I received my M6 and it is on it's way back to the east coast! AOW and I are swapping M6s. He likes the old school 6s.


----------



## Siliconti (Jun 4, 2011)

You guys are killing me! I've been waiting for my M6 for a week!


----------



## Monocrom (Jun 4, 2011)

Siliconti said:


> You guys are killing me! I've been waiting for my M6 for a week!


 
Nothing like having an authorized dealer nearby. I got my M6 in about 2 hours after deciding I wanted one. 

(Sorry. Didn't mean to rub it in. Just know the wait is indeed going to be worth it.)


----------



## Siliconti (Jun 6, 2011)

YAY! It is here!

BOO! I forgot to order fresh cells for it! D'OH!

Pretty bright with half dead ones though.


----------



## lasermax (Jun 7, 2011)

I 
Ordered a surefire m6 last week I beleave on thursday from batteryjunction they were on backorder then I found out they are discontinued 
but I got lucky and surefire had a few left sooo now I have too wait for a couple of weeks man this hard but maybe ill get the last run oh well that's life for me just thought I would let you all know


----------



## angelofwar (Jun 7, 2011)

Congrats to all the new M6 owners out there! So, lasermax, Battery Junction said the M6 was indeed discontinued??? This could not bode well...

My old school Magnum-light will be here tomorrow (Thanks Kelmo!!!), but I will have to give up my nice, crisp M6 (Below)...but, I see it this way...who needs two "Guardians", right???







Tomorrow, I'll still have a Guardian, and a Magnum-light...the best of both worlds! :devil:


----------



## lasermax (Jun 7, 2011)

Angelofwar
Yup I sure did even surefire also commited on it too. I had to have a m6 incan before they whent led on me I beleave there still going to keep making lamps for these lights also for my surefire m4 I wasn't into these lights untill I found this site dangit if its not ham radios its flashlights I had to have an m6 incan before they changed them it actually bum me out when they said they were discontinued today but got lucky to have one now iam like a little kid in a candy store with these lights wow now I have to wait and be patient all good things come on he who waits I can keep ranting on about this but ill stop one more thing I will say is this is a very very awsome site


----------



## Siliconti (Jun 7, 2011)

I really can't believe they are disco'ing this light - it is the best at what it does and for what it was created for. Maybe they will do an LED version, though my Fenix TK41 is a very nice light, the M6 is better.


----------



## angelofwar (Jun 7, 2011)

Yeah, discontinuing the M6 Incan is going to be a real shame...how we gonna take pic's of Stonehenge??? They are working on the M6L, and from my understaning it will be equipped with a KX9T (The newer 600, or even newer 800, lumen model). Wonder if they re-do the body design, ala M3L/LX2, but it seems they learned a bit, after having changed the Minimus switch to knurled grip since there were to many complaints of it being to hard to switch on with the newer "style".

My guess is, once they disappear off the "on-line" shelves, they will increase in price quite a bit here on the MP, especially over the next 1-2 years.


----------



## Siliconti (Jun 7, 2011)

Yeah, if they are gone, used market may go up, though it is already pretty high. There are like 15,000 of them out there, so it is not like they are rare.


----------



## DimeRazorback (Jun 7, 2011)

Pictures of the M6LT are on the marketplace posted by a certain dealer.


----------



## Siliconti (Jun 7, 2011)

Ah, well, that answered that question. Wonder how much the head costs and if the LED can retrofit the standard head (I'll say no on the retrofit as the new head is a bit longer). Wonder how white that LED is.

I've only had my M6 one day, and I can already tell you I'll never sell it.


----------



## DimeRazorback (Jun 7, 2011)

The M4 and M6 are my favourite SF's and I'll never sell mine.

To be honest, I'm not really interested in the M6LT at all... The UB3T is a different matter, but even then they are the "same" one just has more modes etc.

This is what I don't really understand. Before the M3, M4 and M6 all had step up's in power. Now there is the M3LT and soon M6LT and the only difference is one will have a two stage tailcap and the other longer run time... I like the old model they worked on with the incans; 20 min HOLA, 60 min LOLA. More batteries = More power.

Of course increased run times and output are awesome, but you will never match the beam of an Incan with an LED... searching for an offender is never the same using an LED. There is no "depth" to the light.


----------



## angelofwar (Jun 7, 2011)

Luckily, M3LT owners can still use they're KX9T heads on all M3's/M4's/M6's in there stock configuration (although currently they can only run it in low), although, since the KX9T hasn't been released by itself yet, this isn't widely known.


----------



## Monocrom (Jun 8, 2011)

angelofwar said:


> Luckily, M3LT owners can still use they're KX9T heads on all M3's/M4's/M6's in there stock configuration (although currently they can only run it in low), although, since the KX9T hasn't been released by itself yet, this isn't widely known.


 
LOL

Unless you read the extensive review of the M3LT that turbo BB put together. With help from a certain handsome CPFer who brought along his M6 to try swapping heads. :thumbsup:


----------



## Siliconti (Jun 8, 2011)

Well, I do not think SF is going to LEDs as a green measure, it is just the way the technology (and the market) is going, and it makes sense on the surface: longer "bulb" life, longer runtimes (OK, kinda green - fewer primaries tossed out, I suppose), more lumens. BUT, new is not always better - LEO's and S&R people know that incans are better for color and detail accuracy.

I'm sure SF will be making the bulbs for as long as possible - there are a tremendous amount of their products in the hands of people that rely on it for their lives and safety, as well as other's.


----------



## angelofwar (Jun 8, 2011)

Only on CPF can a $400+ flashlight switch ownership 3 times in 6 days...

My Old School M6 courtesy of Kelmo, courtesy of oldways...


----------



## Siliconti (Jun 8, 2011)

Nice. Does anyone on CPF actually have the MagnumTlight - the one with the spelling error?


----------



## angelofwar (Jun 8, 2011)

Yes...I've seen one person that has it, but I can't remember their name...been a year or two since it popped up.


----------



## Siliconti (Jun 10, 2011)

YAY! primaries arrived. WOW! This is bright! Now I just need AW's switch...

Interesting - my TK41 is brighter, but it tends to washout what you are looking at.


----------



## Monocrom (Jun 10, 2011)

M6 now discontinued by SureFire.

Worth picking one up now more than ever.


----------



## kelmo (Jun 10, 2011)

angelofwar said:


> Only on CPF can a $400+ flashlight switch ownership 3 times in 6 days...



Florida to California to South Carolina. Kinda sounds like a Jodie Messina song.

That light has more frequent flyer miles than alot of my friends!


----------



## angelofwar (Jun 11, 2011)

kelmo said:


> Florida to California to South Carolina. Kinda sounds like a Jodie Messina song.
> 
> That light has more frequent flyer miles than alot of my friends!



LOL!


----------



## lasermax (Jun 15, 2011)

Well my surefire m6 finally made it to batteryjunction today and also sent out my way today i should have it tuesday of next week now to play with it for a while then i guess start doing some light wait modding


----------



## lasermax (Jun 21, 2011)

I finally got it WOW what a light what was interesting is it came with both lamps i thought the mn20 was optional i guess not the feel is great and its not your ordinary flashlight but diffently a milltiary light. Only thing is was i wish it was a little thicker in the burrow but hey thats just me this will be a keeper and will be heavily used for what it was made for ooorah for surefire


----------



## Siliconti (Jun 21, 2011)

Yeah, the MN20 has been coming with it for a while - they was a coupon for it for some time, but looks like it was a while ago. Next you need AW's soft start / 3 level switch. I can leave the MN21 in place and use this switch for less power/longer run times and still have full power on demand. I also have Fivemega's longer tail cap/sleeve kit to run Lithium batts in it, but I'll not install it until my box of 123s is gone. The cap is about 10mm longer (which is good), and the color does not match, but no biggie.


----------



## lasermax (Jun 21, 2011)

Siliconti said:


> Yeah, the MN20 has been coming with it for a while - they was a coupon for it fir some time, but looks like it was a while ago. Next you need AW's soft start / 3 level switch. I can leave the MN21 in place and use this switch for less power/longer run times and still have full power on demand. I also have Fivemega's longer tail cap/sleeve kit to run Lithium batts in it, but I'll not install it until my box of 123s is gone. The cap is about 10mm longer (which is good), and the color does not match, but no biggie.


 
Thanks for the update on this this is why aim here for to see about modding thank you SILCONTI


----------



## ebow86 (Jun 21, 2011)

I need to work on getting an M6 myself. Believe it or not, my biggest turn on with the M6 is the ability to run the MN15. Although I'm not the biggest fan in the world when it comes to that particular lamp assembly, having it run for 2.5 hours at around 200 lumens seems like a dream come true. The M6 will go down as one of the all time greats along with the 6P.


----------



## Siliconti (Jun 22, 2011)

Yeah, the MN15 is a great bulb, but again, with AW's switch, I can have an MN15, MN20 and MN21 installed all at the same time! It really is super slick.


----------



## Stephen Wallace (Jun 22, 2011)

Siliconti said:


> Yeah, the MN15 is a great bulb, but again, with AW's switch, I can have (the equivalent of) an MN15, MN20 and MN21 installed all at the same time! It really is super slick.


 
Just to prevent any possible confusion! 

Yep, AW's multi-level driver is a very nice addition.


----------



## Siliconti (Jun 22, 2011)

Yeah, good clarification, thanks.


----------



## angelofwar (Jun 22, 2011)

Siliconti said:


> Yeah, good clarification, thanks.


 
I was thinking "A three bulb M6! How awesome is that!" LOL!


----------



## kelmo (Jun 23, 2011)

Other than the stock lamps, MN20 & MN21 SF should be able to support the M6. They are still making the turbohead for the M3T and the body and tail cap for the M6LT appears to be the same as the incan version. And as mentioned, you can always run a MN15.


----------



## Siliconti (Jun 23, 2011)

Plus, Lumens Factory will still make bulbs, I'm sure.


----------



## Swedpat (Jun 24, 2011)

Echo63 said:


> The M6 just arrived, along with the 2x18650 adapter.
> Chucked some batteries and a bulb in, and I have a new favorite torch.
> It feels nice in my big hands, but isn't too large or heavy.
> 
> ...



That light makes me interested... It's a bit brighter than Maglite MagCharger I guess? 

Regards, Patric


----------



## Echo63 (Jun 25, 2011)

Patric, yes it's brighter than the magcharger.
From memory a magcharger is around 200lumens.
The M6 with 6x 123 cells and a low output lamp is 250 lumens (1hr runtime) and with the high output lamp is 500 lumens for 20 minutes

Mine is running 2x 18650 cells in a special holder with a Lumensfactory bulb for 700 lumens (not sure on runtime, probably around 30-45 mins) (please note surefire lumens and Lumensfactory lumens may be different)

The light is a bit fatter, but a lot shorter and lighter than the magcharger too


----------



## Tempest UK (Jun 25, 2011)

Siliconti said:


> Nice. Does anyone on CPF actually have the MagnumTlight - the one with the spelling error?



Guilty


----------



## trialt (Jun 25, 2011)

I ordered my M6 on Jun 13 from Battery Junction. Sadly I received an email that it is on back order and will be expected to be in stock Jun 28. Three more days to go and hopefully I will receive it soon


----------



## DimeRazorback (Jun 26, 2011)

Tempest UK said:


> Guilty


 
Jealous... very very jealous!


----------



## Siliconti (Jun 26, 2011)

Tempest UK said:


> Guilty


 
NICE! I'm super jealous of that. Low serial # to boot!


----------



## IcantC (Jun 26, 2011)

Best light in my collection! And once you run some kind of rechargeable setup, even better!


----------



## Siliconti (Jun 26, 2011)

I agree - best light in my collection, well my favorite anyways. Once I add so Li cells, it will be cheap to run too.


----------



## Monocrom (Jun 26, 2011)

Yesterday I had a nice conversation with the owner of a surplus store. He was surprised that I knew about the Fenix LD20 hanging on the peg behind the counter. Then he saw my custom SureFire T-shirt. We spoke about SureFire's HellFighter, Beast II, and M6 models. I mentioned to him that my M6 became much more practical after the custom rechargeable kit I added to it. 

First time he met a flashaholic, and first time I wore that shirt.


----------



## ebow86 (Jun 26, 2011)

DimeRazorback said:


> Jealous... very very jealous!



Is there any kind of story behind these "Magnumtlight" M6's or is just as simple as a misprint during production? Do we have any ideas as to when this was done and how many is floating around out there?


----------



## oldways (Jun 26, 2011)

The story is in the M6 compendium.


----------



## ebow86 (Jun 26, 2011)

oldways said:


> The story is in the M6 compendium.



Thanks oldways. I'll go ahead and dig through there are check it out.


----------



## angelofwar (Jun 26, 2011)

ebow86 said:


> Thanks oldways. I'll go ahead and dig through there are check it out.



Also note the "X" at the beginning of the S/N, indicating it to be a prototype/test run version.


----------



## ebow86 (Jun 26, 2011)

angelofwar said:


> Also note the "X" at the beginning of the S/N, indicating it to be a prototype/test run version.



Wow, very interesting. I guess there's alot more history to the M6 than I realized.


----------



## lasermax (Jul 22, 2011)

Well so far so good on this m6 all i can say is aim very proud Of owning a forever light.Just out of curiosty and all so an incan person; do you thank that incan lamps will last for a long time to come in years.I like leds and i do have a few of them but aim still stuck in the old ways of life. For instance i like to operate old ham radio tranceivers that uses vacuum tubes that is still in production and just thought that incan lamps will still Be around in say like 20 years from now all aim doing is assuming I STILL LOVE THE OLD AND NEW INCAN LAMPS STILL YET TO DAY


----------



## ebow86 (Jul 22, 2011)

I really hope to get an M6 someday but my financial situation won't allow that right now. I have thought of putting up my 10X dominator for trade for an M6 in the MP before but never went thorugh with it.


----------



## lasermax (Jul 22, 2011)

ebow86 said:


> I really hope to get an M6 someday but my financial situation won't allow that right now. I have thought of putting up my 10X dominator for trade for an M6 in the MP before but never went thorugh with it.


 
I hole hardly understand i actually sold one of my radio's to get one.and had enough money to get one also an m4 surefire; that i got used for 180 dollars from brightguy.So ya i had to compermise which i didn't like to but oh. Well good luck thoe they are built like a tank littarly


----------



## angelofwar (Jul 23, 2011)

I could never afford an M6 either..I had to trade a NV Monocular for mine, so I got lucky in a trade. Hope ya find one one day, ebow...while I prefer the beam of the M4, the M6 feels better in the hand...now if I could find a way to get an MN60 in an M6, I'd have the perfect incan!


----------



## john-paul (Jul 23, 2011)

angelofwar said:


> I could never afford an M6 either..I had to trade a NV Monocular for mine, so I got lucky in a trade. Hope ya find one one day, ebow...while I prefer the beam of the M4, the M6 feels better in the hand...now if I could find a way to get an MN60 in an M6, I'd have the perfect incan!


 
The FiveMega 3x17670 battery pack allows you to use the MN60 or the MN61


----------



## oldways (Jul 23, 2011)

Will Quilles PhD-M6 pack is what you need.Can run just about any lamp you want.


----------



## john-paul (Jul 23, 2011)

Yes those PhD-M6's are super sweet, but out of my price range. But you truly are ready for just about any bulb you may have.


----------



## angelofwar (Jul 23, 2011)

Thanks for the tips guys...unfortunately my stock of exoctic R/C's (i.e. non standard) is really limited...(read=none). One day, I may make the initial investment, but with my 5 B65 set-ups, I can't really justify the initial funds required.


----------



## kelmo (Jul 24, 2011)

So you kept the M6 AOW?

I hope so.

You know the T might not have been a misprint. It could have been included to denote turbohead. When the M6 went into production the "T" became redundant as the M6 only came with a turbohead.

kelmo


----------



## angelofwar (Jul 24, 2011)

kelmo said:


> So you kept the M6 AOW?
> 
> I hope so.
> 
> ...



Yep...still got the M6. I never thought of the "T" signifying a "turbo-head" model...but it would make sense in a round about way. It would be better spelled out "Magnum-T-Light". I hope I don't end up having to put my original Guardian on sale...

Nail-Benders custom tower he made for me has breathed new life into all my Turbo-head models though, so I think they will be around for awhile.


----------



## ebow86 (Jul 24, 2011)

angelofwar said:


> Nail-Benders custom tower he made for me has breathed new life into all my Turbo-head models though, so I think they will be around for awhile.


 
Really disapointing AOW, swapping out all those beautiful masterfully created incandescent lamps with LED towers, really dissapointing coming from you Please tell me your MN60 still has a home.


----------



## angelofwar (Jul 24, 2011)

Oh trust me...I still have all my incan lamps...and only the 1 LED tower. My M6 has an MN15, m4 uses the MN60. Mt LED tower can be used in both if needed, but I primarily got it to use in my 9ZRT with B65's. My M6/M4 are my "SHTF" lights/Rescue App's, etc. My 9ZRT is for playing with/day to day use.


----------

